# Digital Thermometer & S/s Paddle



## GMK (11/3/03)

Hi,


Here is a link for some equipment ihave just ordered:
http://www.wpreedy.com.au/Catalog_03.htm
Retails for $35.00.

Thought others might be interested in the same:
I will be using this to make my Belgian Candy Sugar and for Mash Temp etc....

Electronic Dough Thermometer 
Water Resistant - Heat Resistant, 4" Stainless Steel Probe
Highest/Lowest Temperature Memory
Celcius/Farenheight In One Compact Unit
Quartz Accuracy in 1/10 Degree
Clips Onto Pocket, Easy To Carry
Plastic Protective Sleeve For Hygienic Care
Long Life Battery Included
Range: -10c to +200c (+14f to +392f)
Code:THERMELECTDOUGH 

Stainless Steel Mixing Paddle PADS/S600
Retails for $30.00


----------



## kook (11/3/03)

I bought a digital stem thermometer intended for baking/cooking for $25 from DSE. Its got a 0.1 degree resolution, and guarenteed accuracy +/- 1 degree. Alright for the price. Seems to do well for getting water temps right for the thermos when steeping grains. And for checking wort temperature when trying to chill it.

For an extra $10 that thermometer looks like a pretty good deal though


----------

